# Bessacarr E795 (2006) - Water Ingress



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

I had my Bessacarr E795 (2006 model) serviced for the 3rd Year today at my dealer (£379 lighter wallet!) and am really upset as water ingress has been reported in the rear nearside and offside both below the window. Incidentally I had the rear window replaced previously because of leaking (there was also a small amount found in the rear corner but much less). I'm nearly at the end of the warranty and am concerned about this and any future problems.

I was really very happy with my Bessacarr until today (I was over the moon and have been despite a couple of bits and bobs over the past almost 3 years) and feel really let down and am really keen to know what's going on - surely 2 more windows could not be leaking?

Has anyone else experienced similar problems with their Swift/Bessacarr - specifically the previous model (E795 Elegance circa 2005/2006) ? 

I can't begin to express how disappointed and concerned I feel especially as the warranty is nearly up!

If problems continue to occur in the future - do I have any comeback through the HP company?

Other than that she goes for her first MOT tomorrow.. fingers crossed for that(!) - I was optimistic this morning... now very pessimistic!

Any thoughts / advice would be most welcome... 

Best wishes,

David


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

David

Get this in writing to the manufacturer/dealer asap. Hopefully it will spur them on to investigating and sorting any problems. If there is a delay sorting it out or you have problems in the future, you have something dated during your warantee period to refer back too.

Good luck buddy, its awful when something like this takes the shine off your pride and joy, but im sure when its sorted you'll soon fall back in love!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

£379 seems rather a lot, our prices are £99 habitation and £145 mechanical plus Vat plus parts.

If it was for both services, suppose fair enough.

Did they not ask if you wanted it sorted before the warranty expired?

Water ingress is covered for three years under Swift warranty and would appear to cover windows being original components.

Suggest you PM Kath at Swift.

Good luck

Peter


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Shane - most appreciated.

I have the damp report from the dealer today and they are sending it off to the manufacturer (with a more detailed assessment report). - Not sure who it would be best addressed to at the manufacturers to raise the complaint directly - I think you're right I need to raise it to manufacturer on top of dealer given the history and gut feel on this one.

It's parked outside the house tonight and I was going to have my tea in it but it's 'in the dog house' so ate inside 

Kind regards,

David


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

David,
If you can PM me some of your details and your van details I will investigate this for you, 
thanks
Andy


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Andy (Swift) - Thanks very much - PM sent - most appreciated that you will look into this and for such a prompt response at this time of night!

Peter - Service was for Habitation and Vehicle (should have been £350 but £29 for tightening up the door catch - very happy with this now though as I don't have to slam the door shut now!) Appreciate I could have probabally got it cheaper but the dealer where I purchased now do vehicle and it was more for convenience also.

Thanks everyone  fingers crossed!

Best wishes,

David


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*tyeruu*

hi,
are your windows the black framed flush fitting type and have total blackout blinds inside with fly nets that lock together.

If so our 2001 E705 had leaking windows about every 2 years we checked the exterior sealant and if in doubt removed old sealant and replaced with sika flex of the type that does not set solid . After resealing all the windows we never had a problem again.

could only put it down to the frames flexing when moving and the inferior sealant cracking slightly, to be sure its the window seal that has gone remove interior frame and apply hose pipe to outside then you should see water ingress.

tramp


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi :lol: £29 for tightening up the door catch ?????????
It never ceases to amaze me why people pay such exorbitant prices for tiny jobs that they should have done for nothing 8O I would have thought this would be included in the service/hab checks--possibly under warranty ???
terry


----------

